# New kit kat!



## D_G (May 19, 2011)

Just had a new kit kat 70% dark chocolate...

YUMMMM!!! only 19g carbs per bar so thats a freebie for me to have after work with no insulin yay!


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

Oh, they're gorgeous! They brought them out a while ago as a 'special edition' - I hope this means that they are now permanently available!  I'm quite partial to the mint ones too!


----------



## KateR (May 19, 2011)

Oooooh I'm drooling.


----------



## lizabetic (May 21, 2011)

Similarily I recently discovered a new dark chocolate aero!! Can't remember the carbs but all them holes ought to be relatively okay


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 21, 2011)

lizdiz247 said:


> Similarily I recently discovered a new dark chocolate aero!! Can't remember the carbs but all them holes ought to be relatively okay



the bubbles will obviously be fine, and the "wrapping" for those holes won't count!


----------



## D_G (May 22, 2011)

lizdiz247 said:


> Similarily I recently discovered a new dark chocolate aero!! Can't remember the carbs but all them holes ought to be relatively okay



Where where where!!??


----------



## trophywench (May 22, 2011)

D_G - I apply same hypothesis to Maltesers.  Doesn't quite pan out with a whole bag ....

How on earth do you get away with 19g CHO and no bolus! - I'd be up by +6 !


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (May 22, 2011)

New areo biscuits are really nice only problem is they are very small......not sure of the carbs but only 99 calories


----------



## D_G (May 22, 2011)

trophywench said:


> D_G - I apply same hypothesis to Maltesers.  Doesn't quite pan out with a whole bag ....
> 
> How on earth do you get away with 19g CHO and no bolus! - I'd be up by +6 !



im quite lucky like that  i have 2 active jobs one which i finish at half past 3 and another that i start afterwards which is a small cleaning job so i have to have a little something inbetween jobs to stop me from going hypo so i just have either a ripe banana OR a chocolate bar with no insulin to keep my going and also something afterwards too as its a 25 minute walk home!


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2011)

Boo-hoo. sob. Haven't seen either of those up here yet? Even went into one of the superstores on the lookout yesterday, nope, nuffink. Got a small bar of Green & Blacks sour cherry instead.


----------



## D_G (May 23, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Boo-hoo. sob. Haven't seen either of those up here yet? Even went into one of the superstores on the lookout yesterday, nope, nuffink. Got a small bar of Green & Blacks sour cherry instead.



Ohh no lets hope they make their way up there soon  im not sure the ones i am on about are in the well known supermarkets yet, i buy mine from the post office/newsagent near to where i work, only spotted them a few weeks ago, they didnt have them before!


----------

